# Newbie , Hello From Texas



## Bluewolf32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hell All I am a newbie to the site, I came across it in an internet search. I use to lift weights a lot and still have a a nice weights-ystem.  I want to get back in shape and do my best to stay that way too. I am 32 and have low blood sugar, So lifting weights an gaining muscle size wont hurt me one bit it will only help. Once i start making gains i will  be posting pics. 

Thanks
Bluewolf


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello from a fello newb.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

Bluewolf32 welcome to IM!


----------



## Bluewolf32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanx for  the welcome guys !!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Bluewolf32 (Mar 23, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2005)

_Welcome to IM. Beware, blue wolf. _


----------

